
How to contribute a patch to a GitHub hosted Open Source project like Code 52 - joshuacc
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/GetInvolvedInOpenSourceTodayHowToContributeAPatchToAGitHubHostedOpenSourceProjectLikeCode52.aspx
======
sir_charles804
Contribute!

